# Looking for advice



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Don`t have a problem so i hope it`s okay to post the following here:
I`m looking for a bit of advice regarding smartphones. I`m due an upgrade shortly and have been looking at Samsung galaxy S3 and the Samsung Note 2. I`ve done a lot of online research on both and both look very good, i`m wondering if anyone has any thoughts on either of them or is it more of a personal preference?


----------



## splinner (Dec 13, 2012)

I have both and it is personal preference. With that said the note has the best specs out.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

The Note 2 if by far the superior phone. It may not be for everyone due to its size but if you want a cross between a phone and a tablet then the Note 2 is that.

Having had the Note 1 and now the 2 I can highly recommend it.
But don't take my word for it have a look on YouTube at the chap Coldfustion (right spelling) and see what the N2 can do for you.


----------

